# Thinking about doing a 4-H Market Wether



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am interested in doing a 4-H market wether.. I know nothing about what I need to do with them. What you feed, where to get them, what to look for, how to train them, etc etc etc. The hardest part for me would be selling them, I can sell goats to pet/breeding/show homes but knowing he'll be butchered will be hard. How do you guys deal with that?
So pretty much if you could give me some good links and tips and info, that would be great.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm currently in FFA and I showed last year it take a lot of time and devotion to your animal because you have to tame them down to have to teach them how you lead and brave and they will push your temper cause trust me mine this year is pushing me. You normaly want them born in the march area I put mine on showrite advanced it's about 30$ a bag but there is also jacoby it's really good too everyone has there own preference as to what they feed but it takes hard work and a pretty good amount of money but it's fun and it is a wonderful learning experience but if you fail there is always next year ya know what I mean


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Contact breeders. Even show breeder will have culls that they sell as projects. I feed honor show chow. Its 19.50 a bag. Show rite Is also a good feed its just hard for me to get. If you are showing in a competitive area you may really want to look into supplements for protien and exercise programs. You want the samething in a wether as does (size, structure, bone, muscle).. emphasis is placed on muscle


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Dani. I am kind of thinking about doing one next year because I will be working with my Boer doe, and that would kind of introduce me into the world of Boers. The same girl wins every year - it is really competitive because of her. She has super unfair advantages but I won't go ranting. I am hoping to get some money from kids this next kidding season so I will put that towards a market wether just in case I decide to do one.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Find out from your extension office what the norm is for "bracing" goats in your state. In Kansas....according to State Fair rules, there is NO bracing. Someone said March babies? Depending on when your fair is, you might want earlier ones than that. We breed for Dec/Jan babies around here to get them to size for fair.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

kccjer said:


> Find out from your extension office what the norm is for "bracing" goats in your state. In Kansas....according to State Fair rules, there is NO bracing. Someone said March babies? Depending on when your fair is, you might want earlier ones than that. We breed for Dec/Jan babies around here to get them to size for fair.


I agree! Look into your county/fair/show and depending on your wethers growth rate and desired size you can pick then. I usually like mine 7-10 months at the show. Normally at 8 or 9 , regardless of size, they are mature and correct in their finish and should be about market ready. And that's when they win.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I know here they brace the goats.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Agree with everyone else. Find good breeders, they usually breed for certain times that most shows will be around. I fed honors show chow and N-Timidator Surefed. I liked the surefed better. Our shows are very competitive so we always used muscle supplements. In our area they can be sold anywhere from $300 and beyond. Of course the more you pay the better he will be


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My best goat ever we paid $200 for becausw the breeder thought he was bow legged and I thought he was just that wide and it made him appear awkward. I was right. He ended up winning four grands and never went less than 3rd in class. He was a good goat! So just evaluate them and make sure their started right


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> Agree with everyone else. Find good breeders, they usually breed for certain times that most shows will be around. I fed honors show chow and N-Timidator Surefed. I liked the surefed better. Our shows are very competitive so we always used muscle supplements. In our area they can be sold anywhere from $300 and beyond. Of course the more you pay the better he will be


Oh wow


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sydney there's lots of great breeders in your neck of the woods & you know who they are.


----------

